# CN and CP GP-40s



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

CN and CP GP-40s are now available from Canadian dealers.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pic of the CP, but the CN is just a little box with the dreaded red x...


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this.... also... in the latest Aristo catalog there is a CP (ART23513) and CN (ART 23512) listed but no pictures.  I do not know if these are the same as the Hobby Craft Canada releases (which have different catalog #'s) or if they would be the same paint schemes.  Something to keep an eye out for anyway...

Regards
Gary


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Gary for posting the picture and for letting me know Art Knapp had these in stock.
 
When I copied the URL for the CN picture into the icon for inserting pictures it displayed it properly. When the thread was previewed or posted the picture did not show. My investigation revealed that the end of the URL was changed to CNGP40Ώ].jpg when previewed or posted. I tried several times always with the same result.

The same thing happened when I tried to post the proper URL for this message. I guess the forum software does not like numbers in square brackets. 1 in square brackets shows as [1].


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Your welcome Paul...  It's only about the second or third time I've done a photo so I really surprised myself..  I saved the images to my pc, so I just used the message attachment 'browse' feature...linked to the file, clicked on it and the string appeared. It looked 'normal'.  
When I did a preview though I had a message window appear "Object reference not set to an instance of an object"  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif whatever that means .  I ignored it and posted and it showed up okay. .

AC Trains in Burlington (geographically a bit closer to you) is where I first saw the GP40's last weekend and they look very nice... I thought about buying one, but  decided on an earlier era loco (CN S4) so I got that.  The Aristo MU connector is poking through the coupler pocket...rather than the intended area same as most of the other GP40's shipped but didn't seem to be anything to worry about.

I didn't realize so many large scalers hadn't heard they were out before I mentioned it on the Aristo site. Being pretty new to large scale and still learning and groping my way through all the items out there I'm usually the last  to see this stuff.   Good thing there are forums like MLS for us to tell each other what's going on.

Cheers 
Gary


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Thanks for posting that guys.. Seeing as how I model mostly Illinois Central and ICG, I suppose I'll have to start running some CN if I want to move into modern times.. 

Nice looking loco's


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Like Hunter Harrison, just think of those CN diesels as Chicago Northern units. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Back in the era that 4008 was a GP40   Was there not a diagonal stripe on these engines ? 

I have to still pull out my RailCanada books for a look-see  . . . . . 

Got to just in case we see these units (cheaper than us LSTS resellers)  at  ST'08 in april   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


nite, 
doug c


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Doug...all the CN GP40's 4002-4017 got renumbered in 1981 to 9302-9317 respectively.  Whether they got re-painted into the stripes before or after the renumbering I do not know...but I do know some of them did after the renumbering, including the 2 that HobbyCraft chose to paint up.  
See below link for 4008 (9308) and 4010 (9310) in later years...

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=612259

By the way I saw both the GP40's (CN and CP) at the Barrie (Ontraio) Model RR Show Saturday on display/for sale by one of the vendors...  sure was tempting /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif.

Have fun
Gary


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link Gary ! 

Quickly peruse and then got domestics to do  . . . .   forecast +7c this p.m  NO snow on RBR trackage  a little still on a couple of  hills !  So hope to pop the caps off the tunnel to give the tunnel track a rub as one end had even the SD45 gaggin a bit   Also probably a safe time to ferret out a summer'07 wasp nest  ! I'm pretty sure I have a couple wasps (on vid') jumping the steam train when it rolled thru the tunnel back in Sept/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif

Yepper  those CN will be tempting  if  the $ asked at ST 08,   fits my frugal budget.    


later, 
doug c


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GaryY on 02/17/2008 11:56 PM
By the way I saw both the GP40's (CN and CP) at the Barrie (Ontraio) Model RR Show Saturday on display/for sale by one of the vendors...  sure was tempting

I was there too, on Sunday.

They were on the Hockley Valley Railroad table.

They look nicely done, except Hobbycraft persists in using a red closer to the old CP Action Red rather than the current darker red for all of its CP models. It's way too light.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always liked the CP colors. 
GP40 does not have much to mount Kadees on under it.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 02/22/2008 6:58 PM
I've always liked the CP colors. 
*GP40 does not have much to mount Kadees on under it.
*




The Kadee site doesn't have a GP40 conversion yet.  See...

http://kadee.com/conv/g1list.pdf

...but I would expect that the SD45 parts (787/1787) would be pretty close.  Both prototypes coming out of the same design shop et all.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I install 789s on all of mine no matter how much cutting or changing is needed.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mark L Horstead on 02/22/2008 6:08 PM
Posted By GaryY on 02/17/2008 11:56 PM
By the way I saw both the GP40's (CN and CP) at the Barrie (Ontraio) Model RR Show Saturday on display/for sale by one of the vendors...  sure was tempting

I was there too, on Sunday.

They were on the Hockley Valley Railroad table.

They look nicely done, except Hobbycraft persists in using a red closer to the old CP Action Red rather than the current darker red for all of its CP models. It's way too light.





Now that you mention it,  I kind of wondered the same thing and I figured it was just the sun shining on it but your right, now it makes sense... thanks for confirming. 

Gary


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree wholeheartedly with your approach to couplers, Marty!  I keep a drawer full of Kadee #789s and have succeeded in stuffing them into virtually every model I've tried them on.  I invariably modify my rolling stock by putting in steel wheels (if not already present), weathering and changes to details.  So, cutting into cars to body mount the Kadee #789s really is just one more straight-forward step.  When one installs Kadees on every single piece of rolling stock, everything becomes totally interoperable and more reliable.

Llyn


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Talk about strange ...I came across this photo (below link) of the 1:1 CP 4657 getting a wheel change.  Looks like Hobbycraft picked an active GP 40 number for sure... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Gary


http://www.personainternet.com/mile77/pics/monthpic.html


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, but the prototypes are actually used EMD-built GP40-2s - see http://www.trainweb.org/galt-stn/cproster/locomotive/4600s/4600.htm 

There are GP40s in that number range that Hobbycraft could have picked instead, like 4616. So close, yet so far...

At least this means that the model headlight location and corner steps match the prototype, which saves some work.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Mark, is your friend still considering making a fat cab for these?


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Norton on 02/26/2008 10:54 AM
Mark, is your friend still considering making a fat cab for these?




Please say yes.


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

We needed fifty or more confirmed orders. We never got close.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got a GTW gp-40 comming and I'm gonna make it Duluth,Winnipeg&Pacific for my dad, personally i'd rather make it DM&IR, but such a small locomotive would be pointless on the Missabe...... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------

